# Stunning New Tonneau Chronographs



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived :


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmm...

Can you get the moonphase with a black dial?

How does the date display around the moon phase register indicate the date? Or does it simply show the 29 1/2 day(or whatever) moon cycle?

Do the pushers have nice action?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The moonphase is not available in black.

There is no date display aroung the moonphase, it is just to do with the moon cycles.

Yes the pushers have a very nice action.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice! But I don't like the one with Roman numerals.(hate all watches with Roman numerals)

Peter


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Gorgeous !!!!


----------

